# Quality and Savings on Four Inch Flex Hose



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the review. How smooth is the inside?


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

WoodNSawdust, sorry about the slow reply. It's not smooth, so efficiency is going to take a hit. However, I have enough horses behind mine it does fair for the price.


----------

